# Game - If Goats Were People...



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

what kind of people would your goats be?

I'll start.

Eunice - a crotchety old lady that yells and brandishes her cane at the kids who walk past her house on their way to school.

Keturah - an extremely patient, but stubborn, mother of many children.

Snowbell - not sure on her!

Annie Oakley - a prairie girl in a ruffled skirt and pale purple sunbonnet.

Flashback (buck) - A stout old man with a beard and baseball cap.

Hans - A wiry teenager that always dresses like a cowboy. He thinks he is all macho but is really easily scared.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Rose- A quiet girl who wears pink and flowery things
Lacey- An outgoing artsy girl who wears long flowing skirts and bright colors
Gypsy- The quiet super shy girl who wears dark colors and hangs with a small crowd
Bows- A fun mom who does all sorts of things with her daughter, despite a slight dislike for her choices in friends and wears the same as Lacey, except with big hairstyles
Griffin- A young boy who wears simple jeans and a t-shirt, and occasionally gets too big for his britches, but is soon brought down to size


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wilson-a young spoiled toddler that has a huge and out going personality 
Rio-A curious boy that gets into everything 
Remmy- a pretty girl who always wears a bout in her hair but is always quite and follows others
Alfie-a quiet boy jumping on everything and running around everywhere
Bell-an older girl watching over kids all the time


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Ella-Lazy eazy going 
Bugsy- The older man how tells stories of the past
December- The bad teen.
Abby-Laid back does not care what you do to her. Mommy's girl
----------------------------------------------------------------
May Day- Young but responsible but wants her freedom
Rosemary-The black sheep of the family.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

great game!!!

Buttercup - also crotchety, she doesn't just threaten the kids who walk by, she'll actually go beat them if they step a toe on her lawn.
Missy - the sweet teenage girl who just wants to be loved, but spoiled enough that she doesn't it like it when she can't get her way
Buddy - happy-go-lucky boy who just wants someone to play and run around with


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

My goat would be the kind of person that would be so Weird but you could never live with out.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Ozzie- The shy, but cute little boy, who, when he warms up to you, is the sweetest thing every
BB- The stubborn old lady that loves you deep down, but isn't about to show it. She constantly fights you, because she wants to leave the nursing home (pen ) and you need to we to stay in it.
Japan- the fun, outgoing little guy, who will talk to everyone and anyone


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Love this game! I have 3 additions and sadly I am editing out Buttons And Bows because Bowsie had to be put down yesterday :tears:.
Alice: The dopey twin who wears just a t-shirt and jeans, rarely a skirt. She just likes to be around people, especially her mum.
Butternut: The clever twin who wears bright, long, swishy shirts and leggings. She is always either staying out of trouble, getting Alice out of trouble, or just hanging out.
Nikki: A leader who thirsts greatly for power. She wears a yellow pantsuit. She hangs on her own and will not let anyone make her step down without a fight.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If goats were people..I would like people better lol ...Just kidding!! no, not kidding, jokeing..Yah...better word for that lol...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'll just do one for now; my ND buck. 

Alan Breck, like his namesake, would be a burly short, extremely macho little man who does NOT like other guys poking their nose into his business or setting foot on his turf.  But at the same time, he's a gentleman and always opens doors and takes his hat off to the ladies and buys them lunch. :lol:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sugar: Just a wee bit madea... you know loud, opinionated, stubborn and just a little violent. 

Honey: crazy, hyper and paranoid!!!


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

Elly- she would be the bratty attention seeking teen girl that everyone flaunts over.

Oreo- is the shy girl who is sweet and kind to everyone.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay I have 16 goats so I may not do all of them. The ones that have BIG personalities.
Mia: Super sweet old lady, but rules her family with an iron hand. Very protective of her kids and grand kids. 
Tia: Granddaughter of Mia. She is just like her grandma. Sweet and shy. Seems to not have much to her, but give her some attenchin and she will blossom under your hand.
Annie: A spoiled cheerleader who always wins, but its due to her dads money and moms connections. She really is an above average athletic, but needs a bit of reality.
Amber: Annie's sister. Still has her mom and dad's wealth, but she is a rebel. If you tell her to do something, she will do the exact opposite.
Winnie: Little sister to Annie and Amber. Always the one picked on, but if allowed to get into a spotlight she will shine just as much as Annie or even more.
Jasmine: Is constantly busy and never has time for herself. She has tons of chores and lives on a farm. She doens't know her full potintial and probably won't if she doesn't get a chance to slow down and think.
maybe will do more later.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I have 6 goats. My boy boots. He is a spoiled little kid who has to get his own way or he will beat you up. My boy cupcake is the older man who doesn't get involved with people and just does his own thing. But he wears blue jeans all the time cause he loves the feel of them. My other boy dinky. He is the small but mighty kid who doesn't let any bully's pick on him. My girl brownie she is the crotchety old lady who will sit on a rocker and yell at all the neighbors Clarissa. She's the snobby rich girl who no one can be prettier then. And last but not least my sweet little sassy. Who if she was a person she would be kind and loving and everyone would want to be her friend. . That's my crew!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Let's see- I would start with my bucks...
Rowdy Red- ND Buck - would be the type of man that was a little like "Okay lady, I'll buy you something real pretty after...let's get this show on the road".
Beau -ND Buck - He would be a young dark curly headed type like the guy on "The Tuscan Sun" and would be all half moony eyed and saying-"Hey baby you know you can't resist me and I'll curl up next to you and spoon with you after"
Ghost -Nigey/Pygmy Buck - He would be a young blonde surfer kinda dude- that's like "you are so pretty , take your time- I'm like waiting on a wave cutie".


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Let's see, 

Our buckling (leaning towards calling him Hank/Harry/Henry): think Peter Parker, pre Spider-man abilities. Sweet, nerdy, loving, and caring, but the constant target for the mean girls at school. 

Bree: the mean girl head cheerleader. She is talented alright, but she only likes those in her circle. So far, no one here is really in her circle. She finds Hank/Henry/Harry to be beneath her social standing, and let's him know that.

Tulip: I'm thinking geek girl, totally a member of the band and the yearbook committee and the school newspaper. She has social skills, but tends to get in the way when on a topic that interests her, like interviewing you about something for the paper. Besties with Ruby.

Ruby: The sweet, yet slightly socially clueless, bubblegum-chewing girl that wants to be everyone's friend. Everyone likes her, even though she inadvertently crosses personal space boundaries. She picks on nerd boy at times because she sees others do that, and she wants to fit in.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

My doe Brownie- The High Maintenance Girlfriend- she wants things her way and right now. Often looks down on those that she considers beneath her- which is almost everyone. 

Penny- She is the raw beauty (but does not know it). The tough as nails tom-boy type, never complains, loves life. She can get the job done and takes care of herself. Much more attractive than all the rest of the does but that is not important to her.

Betty- Street smart, mean bully girl. Don't cross her path because she will butt you right back into place.

Lucy and Nellie- There is not much difference. They look alike and act alike. The two most annoying girls from high school, codependent and never see one without the other. People often wonder if they are siamese twins. They often hangout with Betty trying to be bad but will never really make it.

Plum (my herd buck)- Womanizer... likes to love em and leave em. Won't call back and won't say hi if he sees you in town the next week.

Stinky Pete (future herd buck) The star of the football team, yes he is good looking and he knows it. He also doesn't care that you know he knows it. All the girls want him and the boys want to be him.


----------



## Houdini (Dec 4, 2013)

I love this game  

Fluffy: little sister that wants to always tag along. the one that always gets picked on when in a big group. The biggest escape artist that can get out of anything and fit into any space.( hence the name houdini( thats what my mom calls her))Bestest friend.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Cisco would be the silliest person but he also can be serious when he needs to be he would also have all the girls always around him. He is very thoughtful of others and never gets angry at anyone.he would have the same social status of a sport player in a high school. He would never not have a girlfriend.


----------

